# Looking at a Cannondale Caad5



## iamtony (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking for my first road bike and I've been searching cl day and night!

He says it is a 2008 but I can't find any information on the bike at all. I'm in the process of asking him for the serial number to try and find some extra information.

Any cannondale pros able to shed any light on this bike?

Cannondale CAAD5 Road Bike - Perfect - New

Cannondale CAAD5 road bike - believed to be a size 56cm
Spinergy SR-3 rims
Veloce components	
Cannondale Slice Carbon body /Aluminum Steerer
New Tires
New Wrap
Bike has never really been ridden except for a couple of times. 
My wife got it as a present, was going to do the MS150, then got pregnant and never really did anything with it, been in the attic. 

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a CAAD 5. They are a 2002 model. Older Cannondale catalogs are online for you to check.

That being said, they are a nice and very stiff frame. That's the lower end fork.

Vintage Cannondale - Cannondale Catalogs


----------



## iamtony (Sep 22, 2012)

Only one year they were produced?
I tried looking at the bikes for 2002 and none of them looked too similar to the one listed. And all the ones in the catalog actually have a model (ex r700)along the frame and this one has nothing =/

I find it odd that the guy would lie to me and say it was a 2008 then but it is of course something that should not be overlooked with craigslist.










Nice little album provided here as well. Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I do not see the CAAD5 in the 2008 line-up. In 2008, Cannondale featured the brand new Super Six (my favorite bike), which took over for the System Six as the top of the line bike. It followed by the Six-13 and the CAAD9. I believe 2005 is the last year Cannondale manufactured the CAAD5.

CAAD5 is nothing more than a CAAD4 with an integrated headset. It has a wonderfully robust bottom bracket (absolutely no flex) and a fairly comfortable ride. The Carbon/Aluminum fork is pile of ****. I couldn't believe how much more responsive and comfortable my CAAD4 became when I installed an Easton EC90SLX all carbon fork. 

Given how inexpensively you can get a CAAD9 or a CAAD10 these days, the CAAD5's price tag should be quite low.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Look - it's a bit of a frankenbike - ie nothing original - NTTAWWT. Also Cannondale messed with the paint schemes for different sales channels. If it's all Veloce then that's a plus IMO. Don't worry so much about the year. Offhand I would have said $500 is a good deal if it fits you.

And now that I look again that's a Record crankset - $100 alone in VG condition.


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have an '03 CAAD 5 R600. It is very stiff for a nearly 10 year old frame. No where near as comfortable as my SuperSix, but I don't notice much difference in stiffness. Put some 25mm tires on it and I'd say it would be a great bike.


----------



## iamtony (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. He accepted 475 so I'm gonna go take a look with the intention of pulling the trigger.

I've read alot of reviews about it being stiff and hopefully it's not too big of a problem. If so I'll try 25's and double taping the bars.

I think the Trek 1.2 I've been riding of my friends is known more for comfort than stiffness but do you think the transition will be that difficult?


Also some stuff that has been brought to my attention. Of course it is opinion and I'd like a second opinion if you guys don't mind

"Whoever put the campy stuff on did a bad job, and should be redone asap.it is going to cost at least $60 for a decent tuneup, not including cables and other parts"
"Saddle is scraped, some scrapes on the rear derailleur (along with that awful looking cable, wtf) and the rear skewer has scrape marks on it as well (same side as saddle)"


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not worth the money, you got to get a full tune up probably costing $150-200. Why dont you just buy a brand new CAAD8 2300, should be in your price range.


----------



## iamtony (Sep 22, 2012)

my price range is naively in the 4-500$ range. Yeah I know I'm not thinking about tuning and I probably should...

Show me where I can get a good bike in that range and I'll be forever in your debt!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm looking at the photos again.

pic 3 appears to show a ding on the upper left seatstay - not good if that's what it is.

the RD pic shows rough handling/storage scrapes rather than an accident IMO. Cable should be cut and crimped.

same horrible cable issue on FD. Cut & crimping needed.

I'm guessing the components were bought over from another bike and are most definitely "used". Look at the wear on the lever hoods. So that line about "new, never used", smells.

So, if you are not too experienced with evaluating bikes and working on them, I'm changing my advice to "beware".

As for a new equivalent - I think you'd be in the $800 range at least.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> I have a CAAD 5. They are a 2002 model. Older Cannondale catalogs are online for you to check.
> 
> That being said, they are a nice and very stiff frame. That's the lower end fork.
> 
> Vintage Cannondale - Cannondale Catalogs


Thanks for the catalogs link! It's fun looking back.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

mattheis said:


> Thanks for the catalogs link! It's fun looking back.


Agree! kewl link - tnx!!


----------



## Romanlotus (10 mo ago)

CHL said:


> I do not see the CAAD5 in the 2008 line-up. In 2008, Cannondale featured the brand new Super Six (my favorite bike), which took over for the System Six as the top of the line bike. It followed by the Six-13 and the CAAD9. I believe 2005 is the last year Cannondale manufactured the CAAD5.
> 
> CAAD5 is nothing more than a CAAD4 with an integrated headset. It has a wonderfully robust bottom bracket (absolutely no flex) and a fairly comfortable ride. The Carbon/Aluminum fork is pile of ****. I couldn't believe how much more responsive and comfortable my CAAD4 became when I installed an Easton EC90SLX all carbon fork.
> 
> Given how inexpensively you can get a CAAD9 or a CAAD10 these days, the CAAD5's price tag should be quite low.


I have a 2008 Cannondale Capo CAAD5


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Romanlotus said:


> I have a 2008 Cannondale Capo CAAD5


You made it into a fixie?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Romanlotus said:


> I have a 2008 Cannondale Capo CAAD5


That is good looking bike! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

